# Prego. Guppy



## semo_girl (Jun 27, 2007)

ok, quick question again the little black spot (cant remember what it is called) has turned square so about how long should i expect before she delivers and another thing is i have lite female that her black spot is lighter and not really square it is kind of funny shaped and you can see like little spots that i kind of think is eyes, so how long should i expect on her.

Thanks Again


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

first of all congratz

the first one any night now (generally deliver at night) look out for any unusuall behavior when the light goes of (dont turn it of early) my molly tends to rest on the filter or on the bottem just before also dont move fry untill the morning so as not to scare her during birth so she stops

the seckon one i dont no could be any time she could also be very early which is why the spot may not be dark

the dark spot is called a gravid spot

olie

any more questions feel free to pm me


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2007)

it is called a gravid spot. i would expect fry from the first one in the next week. i have found that when they really look like they are aboout to just explode, they should have the fry that day. do you know how long it has been since the last batch she has had? they have fry every 4 weeks or so and with my guppies, this had stayed true. my main breeder female had 4 batches of young EXACTLY 4 weeks apart. every 4th sunday she had 30-40 fry. then i put her in my show tank with the males and she had one more batch of fry and hasn'e been gravid for about 2 months. not even a gravid spot. yesterday i put her in a smaller tank with a new male blonde guppy that i bought and i want to see what the fry will look like because the female is a feeder guppy that i bought a while ago for my bass to eat and i just kept her with my newt and 3 males beause they were the only ffish that the newt wouldn't eat...lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2007)

my guppy always had her fry around lunch time. when i used to breed platies, they always gave birth in the morning and the few sword tails that i've had in my show tank always had fry in late aft4rnoon. i've never had fish have fry at night but thart doesn't mean they won't. i may have just had confused fish...lol also, i wouldn't put her in a breeder trap/net. this just tends to stress them out. i had my lyretail pineapple swordtail in a breeder net about 1 week before she was due and she was in he for a month and never had her fry. i've had her in my show tank for about 4 months now and she still hasn't had any fry. her belly is huge and has a large gravid spot but no fry...lol good luck with yours


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

The Way I Could Tell My Molly Was Going To Give Birth Was That She Was Laying On The Bottom And Hiding From Other Fish. She Also Started Giving Birth At Night. I Don't Know How My Other Molly Was Acting When She Gave Birth Because I Wasn't Home To Know. If Your Going To Use A Breeder Trap Put Her In When You Know She's Giving Birth (After She Drops One). Be Careful Not To Stress Her Out When Trying To Net Her.


----------



## semo_girl (Jun 27, 2007)

Well the first guppy i was talking about had babies yesterday but i wasnt home so i will soon see if any survived or if they all got eatin by the others...the other hasnt delivered yet but i am watching and waiting.

semo_girl


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

When my first molly gave birth i noticed the fry were trying to dig in between the gravel and the glass. they were black molly fry and my gravel is a light tan color. The most recent one that gave birth i wasnt home to save all of the fry but i managed to save 6 and they were all swimming behind my fake plants. good luck on finding the fry.


----------



## semo_girl (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks, right now i have green water so i am going to have to drain some water and do a small water change and then see if i can see them, but i have another about to pop, and i think i have a platy preg. also so well see......


----------

